# Teilbare Stromwandler



## MRT (20 März 2010)

Hallo!

Was für Marken verwendet ihr bei teilbaren Stromwandlern?

Bietet Siemens auch teilbare Stromwandler an?

Ich habe im aktuellen SIRIUS • SENTRON • SIVACON Katalog gesucht, aber nur Aufsteckwandler gefunden.


----------



## Woldo (23 März 2010)

Schau mal bei Socomec, die haben teilbare Stromwandler.

Gruß Woldo


----------

